# magnum loads



## nacho (Jun 14, 2011)

Does anyone shoot magnum loads? I havent used my muzzleloader for years, but I always used 80-100 grains of pyrodex. Now I am looking for a new gun and alot of them are advertising that they can shoot magnum loads up to 150 grains. Does this make much difference or does it just burn after the bullet leaves the barrel? And does a 26 vs 28 inch barrel make much difference with how it burns? Thanks


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

Up to about 100 grains most muzzleloaders are pretty efficient. Using more powder will give you more velocity, but you get diminishing returns the more you use. Kind of like the ultramag rifle cartridges - 50% more powder gives you 20% more velocity. Most guns today will handle magnum loads, however accuracy may or may not be retained. My T/C Omega shoots great with 100 grains. I have tried tons of combinations to get a good grouping (1.5" or less) with 150 grains but I can't seem to do it. The best I've done is using 2 of the "magnum" T7 pellets which equate to about a 130 grain charge. I'm shooting around 1" with those, so that's what I use for the most part. If your gun will shoot hot loads accurately there's nothing wrong with a little extra velocity. Most people don't shoot past 150 yards though, and at those ranges a 100 grain charge is plenty.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I am with Matador; my Omega's sweet spot is under 100 grains. When I went over that the accuracy declined sharply.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

+3 to what has been said.


----------



## nacho (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks for the great info.


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

Every gun has it's sweet spot (most under 110 grains). If you're as scientific as you can be, clean between loads, use a "full hold" rest, etc... well, you might actually find that perfect load. But hotter does NOT mean better... the only thing it's sure to do is get you to say, "yup, I've had enough of this recoil, I'll call that good for the season".


----------



## lifeisgood (Aug 31, 2010)

100 grains for me as well. All 150 grains did for me was to spread out my group and make my shoulder hurt more the next day.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

150 grains in my Encore = less drop but the groups are bigger than if I run 100 grains.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Magnum load=waste of powder, less accuracy, excessive recoil. The sweet spot for accuracy with most muzzleloaders is somewhere between 80 and 120 grains of powder and these charges still give you plenty of velocity to get the job done.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I shoot 90grns for deer under a 240grn bullet, 120 grns for elk under a 300grn bullet. Never found a need to go above 120 for hunting situations.


-DallanC


----------



## timberbuck (May 19, 2010)

150 grains regular pellets, barnes expander sabot. 
1 inch groups 3 shots @ 100 yards, sub 3" at 200-shoot it as far as 225.

Magnum charges with accuracy are possible-benefit is they give you the flattest trajectory and most power available.


----------

